# Sandy-hurt golden at douglas needs donations to get out=georgia!!!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy is going to ANIMAL ACTION RESCUE, but needs donations to get out *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*JUST got this msg. from Amanda of SGD
PLEASE -read this. SANDY is a wonderful dog and can only be walked once a day in shelter and NEEDS TO GO to Animal Action Rescue-a wonderful rescue-but they need $250 in donations. Amanda said Sandy has $100.
Poor Sandy still needs $150 to get out. PLEASE HELP HIM!!!
Hi - thanks - he is going to AAR - here's what jeanne said about them - fabulous group ~*Hi all, 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just putting in a good word for Chrissy's rescue, Action Animal Rescue, in Atlanta. She will pull this boy as soon as funds are raised--will do a good job of getting him vetted and placed in a good home. Her rescue never backs off from pulling dogs that need special care--they have taken some of the most pitiful cases you could imagine. Please help if you can. 

This is what Chrissy posted on SGD--

"he's a mix, so I guess we're his best bet right now... 

*This guy is only about 1 years old but has either bad flea allergies or mange. He is SO worth saving totally sweet, housebroken, walks well on a leash, etc. There is actually a sign on his kennel that say please walk at least once a day b/c he is housebroken and will only go to the bathroom outside. Broke my heart!!! *

Anyway, Debra said I should contact you to see about raising funds to save him. They are calling him Sandy and I spoke with the man in charge up there who agreed not to put him down for 1 week while we try to get the money together. Anything you could do would be greatly appreciated!"

*Link to Chip In--

http://widget.chipin.com/widget/id/530804cec9fc18b7 *


posted this guy on the LRF as well.

This guy is just pitiful. He definitely needs some medical attention. I am posting him on GRF as well. I am also emailing Golden Rescues on this boy. 
SANDY
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=14150946


Sandy is a doll and a heartbreaker. He appears to be a 2 year old Golden Retriever. He could use a bit of TLC and then he'll be such a striking boy. He was wonderful today when a nice volunteer gave him a bath and pedicure...and he practically strutted around the yard afterwards. He was feeling much better and showed his appreciation with lots of doggie kisses. He is well behaved on leash and just a tender- hearted and gentle boy...please come see if you can offer Sandy the loving and forever home he so deserves. He is available for adoption on 7-13-09. 

For information on adoption please call the Douglas County Animal Shelter at 770-942-5961 or fax 770-942-5914. All adopted dogs of appropriate age will receive a microchip. The new owners are required to get their new dogs a rabies vaccination and to have them spayed/neutered at the appropriate age. 

SANDY 
Attached Images


----------



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

He looks so sweet.



> He was wonderful today when a nice volunteer gave him a bath and pedicure...and he practically strutted around the yard afterwards.


... breaks my heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is the adoption fee $250 from the shelter or is it for boarding him? I was wondering because they say they welcome rescue groups. If they were closer, I would ask our rescue if they could help but we are swamped.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not positive - but from the way I read the post on SGD, I think that $100 is his pull fee and the rest is for neutering/vetting. They are pulling several dogs and have separate chip-in's for each - one is a neutered male and it said because he is already neutered, they only needed $100 for him.

I checked on the Douglas petfinder page, but their fees aren't listed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Think*

I think the $250 would be the pull and vetting fee and boarding fee.
Email Amanda at [email protected] and she will be able to find out for you,
or Contact Animal Action Rescue in GA and ask. That is rescue he is going to.


here is the link to the Animal action rescue who is saving Sandy!

http://www.animalactionrescue.org/index.htm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just saw on saving ga dogs*

I was just on Saving Georgia Dogs and it seems that Chrissy's Animal Action Rescue will pull both Sandy and Quinn, Quinn is another Golden Ret. Mix, but shorter and a doll!!
*
I KNOW they still need donations, so please contribute even $10 if you can.

Link to Chip In--

http://widget.chipin.com/widget/id/530804cec9fc18b7 *

MEET SANDY AND QUINN!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*chrissy of ANIMAL ACTION RESCUE*

I EMLD. Chrissy of Animal Action Rescue to ask what the $250 was for
and here's what she said:

[email protected]
Will be getting them both tomorrow.

I am not a member so I can't post on the Lab & GR forums, but saw there was some confusion about the fundraising. We are trying to raise funds to cover Sandy's medical expenses & boarding. Hopefully we can get him into a foster home soon, but depending on whether or not he has anything contagious, we really don't know how long that will take. 



No fee for rescues, but of course, the animals have not had any vetting.

*We will definitely be getting Quinn & Sandy tomorrow. We are still trying to raise $65 more for Sandy, but we are going to pull him regardless. We were lucky they held him for us this long, def want him out of there ASAP!*


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am confused by the donation button-it says Douglas Golden Retriever?

Will donations made directly to the animal Action rescue go towards Sandy and Quinn?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Linda
If you go to the http://www.animalactionrescue.org/index.htm and then do the donation thru paypal, there is a place for special instruction for merchant, so I think you can list it there. 
I dont have much but I donated $20. There is just something about those two that are just so cute and special.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I just popped over to the Chip In link and it shows that they now have the $250.

What amazed me was that the $250 was donated by just 6 people.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay! I love a happy ending!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

The reason it says Douglas Golden is Douglas is the shelter in Georgia.
They were going to pull just Sandy and knew he would need to see a vet
about whatever he has on his face, so the $250 was for his vetting and boarding, since they don't know if what he has is contagious

While they were at shelter they saw Quinn, another Gold. Ret. Mix, and decided to save her too.

Last nite one of the rescues volunteers said she wanted to save Brutus,
a chocolate Lab there, so they are HOPING they can pull all three, but of course donations would make it much easier for them.

Here is Brutus

Also, one of our volunteers said she wants to pull Brutus, but I'm not sure if they
July 16 2009 at 7:07 PM 
Chrissy (Login gtigger719)
from IP address 74.232.234.139 


Response to Sandy & the other Golden reject, "Quinn" from Douglas.... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

figured out if we can do that or not... soooo... we may end up with this guy too. I guess tomorrow should be an interesting day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Per Animal Action Rescue*

Per Animal Action Rescue

SANDY AND QUINN ARE OUT!!!

now they are hoping to be able to take Brutus.


----------

